# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  من هي؟-نساء غيرن التاريخ

## روح انثى

سلسله مستمره الرجاء المشاركه خرجت مهاجرة مع زوجها وابن أخيه لوط، عليهما السلام، إلى فلسطين..ولما اشتد الجفاف فى فلسطين هاجرت مع زوجها مرة أخرى إلى مصر.. وسرعان ما انتشر خبرهما عند فرعون الذى كان يأمر حراسه بأن يخبروه بأى امرأة جميلة تدخل مصر، فلما علم إبراهيم بالأمر قال لها: لو علم أنك زوجتى يحفظها من شره، فاستجاب الله دعاءها، وشل يده عنها حين أراد أن يمدها إليها بسوء، فقال لها فرعون: ادعى ربك أن يطلق يدى ولا أضرك، فدعت ربها، فاستجاب الله دعاءها، وعادت يده كما كانت، فقال لمن أتى بها: اذهب بها فإنك لم تأت بإنسان.

أنجبت لنبى الله إبراهيم ابنه إسحاق فى سنوات الشيخوخة لتحقق معجزة من معجزات الخالق سبحانه وتعالى.. فمن هى؟.

----------


## دموع الغصون

سارة 

*** 
فكرة جميلة جداً ساكون متابعة إن شاء الله

----------

